# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل بزرگ من : کمبود وقت! و نرسیدن به آزمون ها

## Dr.Younes

سلام دوستان  :Y (518): 
من فارغ التحصیل هستم ، رشتم تجربیه و در آزمونهای کانون شرکت میکنم (!)  :Yahoo (63): 

اما نمیدونم چرا هرچی میخونم به ازمون نمیرسم!  :Y (534):  میانگین مطالعم روزی 10 تا 12 ساعته  :Y (726):  و به نظر خودم نه وسواس دارم و نه تعدد منابع اما هرچی میخونم به ازمون نمیرسم! یا یکی دو درسو کاملا نمیرسم یا همه نصفه و نیمه میمونه! به عنوان مثال دیروز از ساعت 9ونیم صبح تا 2ونیم بعدازظهر (حدود 4.5 ساعت) فقط صفحه 20 تا 33 زیست (کتاب + درسنامه الگو)+ تست تنظیم بیان ژن گاج خوندم یا مثلا از ساعت 4 تا 8 (حدود 4 ساعت) بعدازظهر فقط شیمی پیش (از اول عوامل تا اول الودگی درسنامه مبتکران + نصف تستاش) طول کشید!

چندین بار تا حالا امتحان کردم با سرعت بیشتر ازین نمیتونم بخونم... هم تمرکز کامل دارم و هم وضعیت تحصیلیم نسبتا خوبه ، اما نمیدونم چرا وقت کم میاررم! از دوستام کسایی هستن که با همین ساعت مطالعه سه تا ازمون بعد رو هم تموم کردن و یا کسایی هستن که مدرسه میرن و دقیقا با نصف ساعت مطالعه من کل مباحث ازمونو تموم میکنن و تراز خوبی هم میگیرن.

_دیگه واقعا کلافه شدم احساس میکنم اگه همینطور پیش بره کلا از کنکور عقب میمونم!_  :Y (456): 

نمیدونم دیگران چطور اینقدر سریع درس میخونن در صورتی که من با حداکثر سرعتم و خوندن کامل نکات و تست زنی (که ب طور استاندارد برای یادگیری تست زنی حدود دو برابر زمان دفترچه کنکور و کانون وقت میگیره) وقت کم میارم!
من برای این ازمون زیست و شیمی ( با مطالعه زیاد) و ریاضی (ریاضیم خوبه کلا) به زور میرسم ولی فیزیک اصلا نمیرسم تستای گاج میکرو رو بزنم و عمومی ها هم فوقش شب ازمون ی نگاه بندازم! :Y (403): 

*هرچی فکر میکنم نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست  شما میدونید؟ لطفا راهنماییم کنید.*  :Y (426):

----------


## KowsarDDC

*یکی از دوستان ما تو همین انجمن ینی moho تو مصاحبه شون گفته بود که دقیقا همین مشکل رو داشته بودن که به برنامه کانون نمی رسیدن و تا اذر ماه همون روال رو داشتن که مشکلشون رو پیدا کردند و رتبه 155 منطقه2 شدن*

----------


## saeedkh76

آقا منم همین مشکل رو داشتم و در نهایت تصمیم به پیچوندن مدرسه گرفتم و موفق هم بودم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr.Younes

> *یکی از دوستان ما تو همین انجمن ینی moho تو مصاحبه شون گفته بود که دقیقا همین مشکل رو داشته بودن که به برنامه کانون نمی رسیدن و تا اذر ماه همون روال رو داشتن که مشکلشون رو پیدا کردند و رتبه 155 منطقه2 شدن*


ممنون ولی با توجه به مستنداتی که تو سایت کانون هست ایشون ترازشون ازمونای اول بالای 7000 بوده! فکر میکنم تعریف من از نرسیدن به آزمون با ایشون یه خورده فرق میکنه!!! :Yahoo (77): 
من وضعم خیلی بدتره! به زور 6000 میشم! :Yahoo (19):

----------


## lily7

> *یکی از دوستان ما تو همین انجمن ینی moho تو مصاحبه شون گفته بود که دقیقا همین مشکل رو داشته بودن که به برنامه کانون نمی رسیدن و تا اذر ماه همون روال رو داشتن که مشکلشون رو پیدا کردند و رتبه 155 منطقه2 شدن*


من مصاحبشون رو خونده بودم ولی الان به یاد نمیارم !
چه جوری مشکلش حل شد ؟

----------


## K0nkurii1111

بنظر من نگران بودن که به آزمون نرسم خیلی مضره کلا استرس میاره واسه آدم و روحیه رو خراب میکنه هدف کنکوره آزمون که نیس روش خوندن و سرعت هرکس متفاوته شما مثلا ببینین اونایی رو که میخونین نتیجه میگیرین نگران نباشین  بقیه رو که موند تو آزمونای مرور  وقت هست

----------


## INFERNAL

همون خط اول رو خوندم تشتکم پرید
اصن مگه میشه با روزی 10 ساعت مباحث تموم نشه؟!
من با ساعت کمتر از این تا الآن فقط یکی دو درس مسلط نیستم :Yahoo (21): 
شما یه کاری کن برنامه ریزی که میکنی علاوه بر اینکه حجم مشخص میکنی زمانم مشخص کن
و اینکه بعد از اینکه درسی رو کامل فهمیدی خواستی تست بزنی ،تست زمان دار بزن
دیگه با اینا باید کارت راه بیوفته

----------


## Dr.Younes

> همون خط اول رو خوندم تشتکم پرید
> اصن مگه میشه با روزی 10 ساعت مباحث تموم نشه؟!
> من با ساعت کمتر از این تا الآن فقط یکی دو درس مسلط نیستم
> شما یه کاری کن برنامه ریزی که میکنی علاوه بر اینکه حجم مشخص میکنی زمانم مشخص کن
> و اینکه بعد از اینکه درسی رو کامل فهمیدی خواستی تست بزنی ،تست زمان دار بزن
> دیگه با اینا باید کارت راه بیوفته


دقیقا مشکل منم همینه!
شما میشه بگی برای این ازمون هر درس مطالعه تشریحی و تستیش چقدر طول کشید تقریبا؟
مثلا برای این ازمون زیست مطالعه تشریحیش روی هم چند ساعت طول کشید برات؟و تستش چند ساعت طول کشید؟(حدودا چندتا تست و از رو چه کتاب تستی؟)  برای شیمی ، ریاضی و فیزیک هم بگو...
ممنون میشم بگی!  :Y (694):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

دادا فک کنم همه تسنای هر درسو میزنی
این کارو نکن چون نصف تستای کتابای تست کپی همن
زوجارو تو فرصت یه آزمون بزن 
فردا رو هم تو دوره ها بزن که وقت نگیره زیاد ازت

----------


## Dr.Younes

> دادا فک کنم همه تسنای هر درسو میزنی
> این کارو نکن چون نصف تستای کتابای تست کپی همن
> زوجارو تو فرصت یه آزمون بزن 
> فردا رو هم تو دوره ها بزن که وقت نگیره زیاد ازت


ببین مشکل تست زنی نیست خوندن درس هم هست! من مثلا خوندن زیست برام خیلی طول میکشه...کلا بگم : حفظ کردن یا ب خاطر سپردن ی مطلب برام خیلی طول میکشه اما فهمیدنیارو زود میخونم

 تست زنی برای زیست گاج میزنم با الگو (ب نظرم جفتشون لازمه و برای زیست هم تک تک تست ها رو باید بررسی کرد غیر از اینه؟؟؟)
برای شیمی مبتکران هم درسنامه هاشو میخونم هم همه تستاشو میزنم (مبتکران تستاش همینجوری کم هست!)
برای ریاضی iq گاج اکثر تستاشو میزنم (اونایی ک تکراریه از روش میپرم ولی کلا iq تست تکراری کم داره و اکثر تستاش ایده های متفاوت دارن)
برای فیزیک هم که قصد داشتم کل تستای ستاره دارشو بزنم (بدون 1قدم تا 100) که فک نکنم وقت کنم! (یک سومشو زدم...)

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> ببین مشکل تست زنی نیست خوندن درس هم هست! من مثلا خوندن زیست برام خیلی طول میکشه...کلا بگم : حفظ کردن یا ب خاطر سپردن ی مطلب برام خیلی طول میکشه اما فهمیدنیارو زود میخونم
> 
>  تست زنی برای زیست گاج میزنم با الگو (ب نظرم جفتشون لازمه و برای زیست هم تک تک تست ها رو باید بررسی کرد غیر از اینه؟؟؟)
> برای شیمی مبتکران هم درسنامه هاشو میخونم هم همه تستاشو میزنم (مبتکران تستاش همینجوری کم هست!)
> برای ریاضی iq گاج اکثر تستاشو میزنم (اونایی ک تکراریه از روش میپرم ولی کلا iq تست تکراری کم داره و اکثر تستاش ایده های متفاوت دارن)
> برای فیزیک هم که قصد داشتم کل تستای ستاره دارشو بزنم (بدون 1قدم تا 100) که فک نکنم وقت کنم! (یک سومشو زدم...)


دادا فک کنم یکم زیست کتابات زیاذه :Yahoo (21): 
آخه الگو خودش کل مباحثو پوشش میده
واسه حفظ کردنم از نوشتن استفاده کن شاید کمکت کنه
باعث نظم ذهنی میشه

----------


## INFERNAL

> د
> ممنون میشم بگی!



دقیقا مشکل منم همینه!
شما میشه بگی برای این ازمون هر درس مطالعه تشریحی و تستیش چقدر طول کشید تقریبا؟ از اونجایی که فارغ از تحصیلم قاعدتا کمتر نیاز به تشریحی خوندن دارم و بیشتر تست میزنم
مثلا برای این ازمون زیست مطالعه تشریحیش روی هم چند ساعت طول کشید برات؟و  تستش چند ساعت طول کشید؟(حدودا چندتا تست و از رو چه کتاب تستی؟)   زیست که از همه بیشتر طول کشید تو هفته ی پیش تقریبا 10ساعت فقط طول کشید  که بخونم و تقریبا 12 ساعت تست زدنش طول کشید زیست از رو الگو تست میزنم که  هفته ی پیش تقریبا 343 تا تست زدم
برای  شیمی ، ریاضی و فیزیک هم بگو...
درس  بعدیم فیزیک بود که کلا 11 ساعت طول کشید فیزیکم چون یه مقدار فصل سنگینیه  تسلطم کمه که تو این روزا تست مروری کار میکنم،از روی گاج تست میزنم،اول  ستاره دارا رو میزنم بعد که وقت زیاد آوردم بقیه رو میزنم
شیمی ام که واسم آسون بود کل تستای سینیتیک و استوکیومتری رو از خیلی سبز زدم الآنم سفارش دادم که واسم فار بیارن
ریاضی ام از خیلی سبز میخونم و یه مقدار تو آمار کم تسلطم
چیزی که هس اینه باید اول نقاط قوت و ضعفت رو مشخص کنی بعد بر اساس اون برنامه بریزی
من خودم این کار رو میکنم:
سعی  میکنم تو هفته ی اول تقریبا همه ی درسا رو تموم کنم و تاکیدم رو اختصاصی  هاس،از اونجایی که من 4 روز در هفته میرم کلاس،هر روز 3 ساعت تو راهم و  تواین زمانا عمومی رو جم میکنم و از هفته ی دوم کلا مرور میکنم

----------


## lvjqd

> نکتش اینجاست که من فارغ التحصیلم مدرسه نمیرم که بخام بپیچونم! هفته ای 80 ساعت درس میخونم اما بازم نمیرسم! نمیدونم چرا! اینجوری هم نیست که پایم ضعیف باشه... دوم معدلم 19 شد سوم 17.5 دیپ مجددمم 19 شدم!
> 
> فایل پیوست 42996


سلام

ميشه لطفا توضيح بيشتري در مورد خانه كنكور عارف بديد يا فايلي از دفترچه برنامه ريزي اون رو اينجا بزاريد يا پ.خ كنيد.

----------


## Dr.Younes

> دادا فک کنم یکم زیست کتابات زیاذه
> آخه الگو خودش کل مباحثو پوشش میده
> واسه حفظ کردنم از نوشتن استفاده کن شاید کمکت کنه
> باعث نظم ذهنی میشه


گاج یه جورایی برای نظم ذهنیمه...چون اگه تست گاج نزنم کتاب درسی رو خوب نمیفهمم یه جورایی تا گاج نخونم درسو کامل نمیفهمم و ب نظر خودم تست گاج رو باید جزو مطالعه تشریحی درنظر گرفت نه تستی... نشر الگو هم که برای تسلط لازمه! برای ازمون بعد به توصیه شما عمل میکنم و فقط الگو میزنم ببینم نتیجش چی میشه... ممنون از راهنماییات...

----------


## Dr.Younes

> دقیقا مشکل منم همینه!
> شما میشه بگی برای این ازمون هر درس مطالعه تشریحی و تستیش چقدر طول کشید تقریبا؟ از اونجایی که فارغ از تحصیلم قاعدتا کمتر نیاز به تشریحی خوندن دارم و بیشتر تست میزنم
> مثلا برای این ازمون زیست مطالعه تشریحیش روی هم چند ساعت طول کشید برات؟و  تستش چند ساعت طول کشید؟(حدودا چندتا تست و از رو چه کتاب تستی؟)   زیست که از همه بیشتر طول کشید تو هفته ی پیش تقریبا 10ساعت فقط طول کشید  که بخونم و تقریبا 12 ساعت تست زدنش طول کشید زیست از رو الگو تست میزنم که  هفته ی پیش تقریبا 343 تا تست زدم
> برای  شیمی ، ریاضی و فیزیک هم بگو...
> درس  بعدیم فیزیک بود که کلا 11 ساعت طول کشید فیزیکم چون یه مقدار فصل سنگینیه  تسلطم کمه که تو این روزا تست مروری کار میکنم،از روی گاج تست میزنم،اول  ستاره دارا رو میزنم بعد که وقت زیاد آوردم بقیه رو میزنم
> شیمی ام که واسم آسون بود کل تستای سینیتیک و استوکیومتری رو از خیلی سبز زدم الآنم سفارش دادم که واسم فار بیارن
> ریاضی ام از خیلی سبز میخونم و یه مقدار تو آمار کم تسلطم
> چیزی که هس اینه باید اول نقاط قوت و ضعفت رو مشخص کنی بعد بر اساس اون برنامه بریزی
> من خودم این کار رو میکنم:
> سعی  میکنم تو هفته ی اول تقریبا همه ی درسا رو تموم کنم و تاکیدم رو اختصاصی  هاس،از اونجایی که من 4 روز در هفته میرم کلاس،هر روز 3 ساعت تو راهم و  تواین زمانا عمومی رو جم میکنم و از هفته ی دوم کلا مرور میکنم


خوب من دقیقا زیست باید دوسه برابر تو بخونم!!! شما سرعتت خیلی بالاتر ازمنه!
مثلا زیست برای ازمون قبل روزی 4.5 ساعت زیست میخوندم فقط تا چهارشنبه هفته ازمون که تقریبا میشه 50 ساعت... تازه تستای الگو برای فصل3 پایه موند که درصد زیست پیشم شد 70 و زیست پایه 50!
شیمی و ریاضیتقریبا مثل همیم
فیزیک هم که من با حرکت شناسی مشکل اساسی دارم...امروز دی وی دی های افبا رو دیدم یه خورده کمکم کرد!

برای ازمون بعد میخام تمام سعیمو بکنم که هفته اول تموم بشه! ببینم میتونم یا نه... این ازمونو هم ی کاریش میکنم تو این سه روز...

ممنون از راهنماییت.

----------


## Dr.Younes

> سلام
> 
> ميشه لطفا توضيح بيشتري در مورد خانه كنكور عارف بديد يا فايلي از دفترچه برنامه ريزي اون رو اينجا بزاريد يا پ.خ كنيد.


خانه کنکور تقریبا مثل کتابخونست اما روی درس خوندن نظارت کامل دارن و ی خورده سخت گیرن! البته تو مشهد فقط هست تو شهرای دیگه نمیدونم... اگه اطلاعات بیشتری میخاستی پ.خ بده

----------


## Nastaran74

> سلام دوستان 
> من فارغ التحصیل هستم ، رشتم تجربیه و در آزمونهای کانون شرکت میکنم (!) 
> 
> اما نمیدونم چرا هرچی میخونم به ازمون نمیرسم!  میانگین مطالعم روزی 10 تا 12 ساعته  و به نظر خودم نه وسواس دارم و نه تعدد منابع اما هرچی میخونم به ازمون نمیرسم! یا یکی دو درسو کاملا نمیرسم یا همه نصفه و نیمه میمونه! به عنوان مثال دیروز از ساعت 9ونیم صبح تا 2ونیم بعدازظهر (حدود 4.5 ساعت) فقط صفحه 20 تا 33 زیست (کتاب + درسنامه الگو)+ تست تنظیم بیان ژن گاج خوندم یا مثلا از ساعت 4 تا 8 (حدود 4 ساعت) بعدازظهر فقط شیمی پیش (از اول عوامل تا اول الودگی درسنامه مبتکران + نصف تستاش) طول کشید!
> 
> چندین بار تا حالا امتحان کردم با سرعت بیشتر ازین نمیتونم بخونم... هم تمرکز کامل دارم و هم وضعیت تحصیلیم نسبتا خوبه ، اما نمیدونم چرا وقت کم میاررم! از دوستام کسایی هستن که با همین ساعت مطالعه سه تا ازمون بعد رو هم تموم کردن و یا کسایی هستن که مدرسه میرن و دقیقا با نصف ساعت مطالعه من کل مباحث ازمونو تموم میکنن و تراز خوبی هم میگیرن.
> 
> _دیگه واقعا کلافه شدم احساس میکنم اگه همینطور پیش بره کلا از کنکور عقب میمونم!_ 
> 
> ...


داداش والا خودمم همین مشکلو دارم ولی الان یه بحث مهمتر دیدم که سوال پیش اومدواسم...این دیپلم مجدد ک گرفتی چیکار کردی چه جوری بود کی میشه ثبت نام کرد فقط میشه امتحانش داد فقط دی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Younes

> داداش والا خودمم همین مشکلو دارم ولی الان یه بحث مهمتر دیدم که سوال پیش اومدواسم...این دیپلم مجدد ک گرفتی چیکار کردی چه جوری بود کی میشه ثبت نام کرد فقط میشه امتحانش داد فقط دی؟؟؟؟؟



من شهریور گرفتم البته فیزیک و ادبیاتو باید دی امتحان بدم اطلاعات کامل لینک زیر:
میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟

----------


## _fatemeh_

منم نمیتونم واسه آزمونا همه ی درسا رو تموم کنم .. فارغ التحصیلم هستم .دارم دیوونه میشم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## analooshe

سلام
شما مشکل عدم تمرکز دارید
به روان پزشک مراجعه کنید
اگه وقت داشته باشید میرید نوروفیدبک اگرم بخوایید قرص میده که زودترم نتیجه میده
بعدم شما به طورکلی داری میگی 10 ساعت وگرنه وقت تلف شدتون وسطش بالاست و ببخشیدا به نظرم بیشتر دور خودتون میچرخید
موفق باشید

----------

